# Foldable Pocket Cooker aka Wood Burning Stove



## soggybottomboy (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey GON,

This is a cool pocket wood burning stove that Survivor Johnny let me borrow. Very lite weight and seems to be very efficient. Watch and enjoy.

Link to the product on Amazon.com.


----------



## RBM (Jul 13, 2012)

Try a Penny Ultralight Alcohol Backpacking Stove. It does not use rubbing alcohol. It is stated that it is best used with Denatured Alcohol.

http://www.jureystudio.com/pennystove/

http://www.jureystudio.com/pennystove/stoveinstruct.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 14, 2012)

RBM said:


> Try a Penny Ultralight Alcohol Backpacking Stove. It does not use rubbing alcohol. It is stated that it is best used with Denatured Alcohol.
> 
> http://www.jureystudio.com/pennystove/
> 
> http://www.jureystudio.com/pennystove/stoveinstruct.html



I've made some of these but I haven't tried them in the field. I'm going to try them next time a go backpacking. In the past i've always used a white gas stove. I know i'll be limited on what I can cook but i'm ok with that to limit the weight of my stove. 
Has anyone used pot caddies or tried sandwich bag cooking where you pour hot water into the plastic bag of food?


----------



## RBM (Jul 14, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:
			
		

> Has anyone used pot caddies or tried sandwich bag cooking where you pour hot water into the plastic bag of food?



Nope. I just use dried foods like soup packs, rice, beans, peas, peanuts, pasta, etc. Add water and heat.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 15, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Has anyone used pot caddies or tried sandwich bag cooking where you pour hot water into the plastic bag of food?



I have and they work great! You don't want to use a sandwich bag though, it must be  a seal-able freezer bag. Do a search on google or youtube- tons of info


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 16, 2012)

DEERFU said:


> I have and they work great! You don't want to use a sandwich bag though, it must be  a seal-able freezer bag. Do a search on google or youtube- tons of info



You are right about the popularity and tons of info.


http://www.pioneerliving.net/Food p...Food and Cooking/Food - Freezer Bag Meals.pdf

http://www.trailcooking.com/recipe/byname


----------



## LadyGunner (Jul 18, 2012)

Here's a lightweight woodstove - little more pricey than the one shown above from amazon - but much lighter!

Freezer bag/ dehydrated foods are great.  I've only had the mntn house & tried rice & beans made by coleman I bought at walmart.  

I have a dehydrator but so far the only success i've had with is beef jerky.  when I tried dehydrating chili mac - it wasn't so good when I rehydrated it


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 18, 2012)

LadyGunner said:


> Here's a lightweight woodstove - little more pricey than the one shown above from amazon - but much lighter!
> 
> Freezer bag/ dehydrated foods are great.  I've only had the mntn house & tried rice & beans made by coleman I bought at walmart.
> 
> I have a dehydrator but so far the only success i've had with is beef jerky.  when I tried dehydrating chili mac - it wasn't so good when I rehydrated it



These litttle stoves are great! I just watched a youtube video 2 days ago of Grizz from the hammock forums demo-ing the Element. I have a Vargo Hexagon titanium and love it but the Element is next on my purchase list.
 Can't have too many stoves if ya like to camp


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 18, 2012)

The Element type stove looks really cool but what is their advantage over carrying a small lightweight wire grill. You could set the grill on four small rods or rocks and build a fire under it. Does this stove get past fire building regulations? I guess it might draft and burn with better contol. Does it get your pots smutty? Does it burn wet wood if you put fire started paste on it?


----------



## RBM (Jul 22, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:
			
		

> I've made some of these but I haven't tried them in the field. I'm going to try them next time a go backpacking.



With the Penny 2.0, a fellow on another board solved the problem I was having with the burner causing creases on the inside of the cup. After I heat up the cup, I push a full unopened can into the cup to expand it. Then the burner will fit into the cup with a good seal. I did this and got a good seal the first time. I have a good working Penny 2.0 now. The other one I filled in the seal with Quick Steel epoxy putty works also but it did take a second time priming. I just made a coat hanger pot stand.

A word on the alcohol fuel. Denatured alcohol such as SLX is what is recommended (a little more expensive and cleaner burning). It states not to use rubbing alcohol or Isopropyl because it is not 100% alcohol. The other ingredient in most rubbing alcohol is water. Water can cause bubbles that can pop a penny off or other bubble popping with possible splashing of alcohol. Isopropyl also burns dirty. But Swans 99% Isopropyl can be used. I have some 91% Isopropyl that I just used several times and had no problems with it. I would not use anything below that percentage though.

BTW, a cheap $1 aluminum water bottle will work better for a more durable stove I am sure.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDMJs0lvlNw


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 24, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> The Element type stove looks really cool but what is their advantage over carrying a small lightweight wire grill. You could set the grill on four small rods or rocks and build a fire under it. Does this stove get past fire building regulations? I guess it might draft and burn with better contol. Does it get your pots smutty? Does it burn wet wood if you put fire started paste on it?



The wood stove concentrates the heat and will heat water much faster with a lot less fuel. Yes it will put smut on your pots and wet wood will dry faster in these (with a lot of smoke) I like the one the original poster linked to and I think I'm gonna try one for car camping this fall where weight isn't an issue


----------



## bigfatboy (Aug 23, 2012)

you can make a wood camp stove outta an empty can of beans or soup


----------

